# First name to go with middle name Lily



## Loozle

Any suggestions? Our lo will have Lily as her middle name - after my great aunt who passed away in August. Oh is difficult with agreeing to names, he basically says no to everything then gives stupid suggestions. His latest suggestion is Tetris, like the game. Seriously. 

Anyway, names I've suggested recently that he's said no to are: Georgia, Amelia, Sophie, Sophia, Alice and Addison. I also suggested Ava which he liked but his best friends niece is named Ava so he vetoed it. He doesn't like Eva.


----------



## MUMOF5

I was going to suggest Ava until I read your post &#128521;. 

Olivia
Everly
Darcy
Safia
Evangeline
Cora
Nora
Imogen


----------



## Amy2701

My daughters FIRST name is Lily, and her middle name is Andrea (after my sister). If I hadn't put my sisters name in the middle she was going to be Lily Grace. Are you definitely set on Lily being the MIDDLE name? I found it easier to think of names to go after Lily, rather than before.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lily Olivia


----------



## Loozle

I do love the name Lily and would love to use it as her first name but it's very very popular where I am and I don't want her to be one of 3/4 Lily's in her class at school. 
I like Olivia, Cora and Imogen. I also like Darcy but I'm not sure if it flows well with Lily, as they both end in Y? Idk.. It's one of the reasons that I've been put off the name Ruby, which I love.


----------



## Boo44

Oh I love Nora Lily and Cora Lily

My first thought was Alice Lily but I see that has been vetoed!

My girls name is Lily Martha. I just love the name Lily! So what about Martha Lily?


----------



## SisterRose

I'm totally biased on Georgia Lily being an awesome name, as that's my daughters name! :haha:

How about:

Jessica Lily
Clara Lily
Josephine(Josie) Lily
Genevieve Lily


----------



## Buffyx

Sophia Lily is soo pretty :flower:


----------



## jjbubbles28

Meghan Lily
Brooke Lily


----------



## ClairAye

Sophia Lily
Jessica Lily
Imogen Lily

I think those are my favourites out of those suggested :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Lily is my daughters middle name, her first name is Teagan! I think it flows together really well.


----------



## trying4babies

I know you want lilly as a middle name but Lilly-Mai or Lilly-May are very popular in Ireland ;-)


----------



## Loozle

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I'll keep saying names to oh in the hope that he'll agree to one lol.


----------



## StillPraying

My middle name is Lillian and I have a cousin named Lillie Breanna. I always thought names that end in A sound really pretty with lily. Sarah Lilly etc :)


----------



## LoolaXx

My current favourite girl name is actually Jaida Lily/Jada Lily <3
but then I like Sofia Lily and Georgia Lily too. I think it's a lovely middle name that does go with most names! xx


----------



## StillPraying

Georgia Lily sounds so southern :) I love it.


----------



## THart

I also like Georgia lily


----------

